# Bored wood upgrade pic



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Tbh the four biggest upgrades that have improved the coffee in this order

The PKK kit, very expensive but makes a big difference to the pull

The temp strips

The larger IMS double basket hand grinding the portafilter down

The wood handles









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eklektik (Jun 19, 2020)

Very nice! How much do you feel that the wood handles improved the taste?

Jokes aside, awesome job on the thing.

I'm hesitant to get a PKK as its 80% of the price I payed for my Euro and I am looking at the bigger levers down the road this year. Since I sold my E61 I got it as a "espresso delivery system" until the bigger lever but I'm slowly getting to really really enjoy the machine and the shots I'm producing so who knows!

I did order IMS shower screen and basket as well as a bottomless portafilter tho! How are you liking the basket? 14-16 grams or?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

16g in the sweetspot for me, loads room for preinfusion. The shower screen is a much more even spread

The PKK is silly money but it's the only way to really refund your pulls

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------

